# Finishing Sauce and Cole Slaw for Pulled Pork Sandwiches



## bassman (Dec 19, 2007)

A Portugese friend of mine who moved here from Honolulu treated me to these recipes.

Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

4 T Flour
4 T Sea Salt
1 T Coarse Black Pepper
1 T Cayenne
4 T Paprika
1 t sugar
2 T Cornstarch
5 C Water
4 C White Vinegar


Mix all dry ingredients.  Add small amounts of water at a time until paste forms.  Add remaining water and vinegar.  Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.


Cole Slaw for Pulled Pork Sandwiches


Â½ large head Finely shredded green cabbage
3 T. Olive oil
4-5 T. White vinegar
2 T. minced Garlic
1 tsp coarse ground pepper
1 tsp Sea salt
2 T. Lemon juice
1 tsp Dijon mustard

Mix all together and cook until cabbage is al dente.  These are not exact measurements.  Sometimes I use a little more oil, vinegar and lemon juice.  

Served up on a Deli roll, pork, load the top with cole slaw and drench it with finishing sauce.  

                                                        Keith


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 19, 2007)

Keith, this recipe sound wonderful!  I'm going to try it.  I'll let you know how it turns out.  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 19, 2007)

That does sound good. I will have to give it a try also. Thanks!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting. I would think the flour would clump without any fat. Hmm maybe replace some water with pan drippings? I like the "cling" that this would have as well

Yum...cooked slaw! Never could take raw cabbage and mayo. THIS I could like!   Thanks!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting ... I might try this!


----------



## bassman (Dec 19, 2007)

Mixing the dry ingredients and adding water a little at a time keep the flour from forming lumps.  I actually added the cornstarch because, like you, I like a little more "cling".  Thanks for the replies.  Keith


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Very interesting... thanks for sharing!


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 19, 2007)

Being Portuguese I know I'm going to try them...  I have a friend from the Azores who has given me a marinade recipe for pork country ribs for the BBQ.  They are really good and it's a simple recipe...

It's called: vinha de alhos...

5-6 cloves garlic crushed
1    cup white port wine
2    Tbs hot sauce
1    tsp  salt
1/8 tsp  pepper

Marinade for 8 hours..

This is for 1# of pork country ribs...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Keith and Gary, those look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------

